# "Common Sense" Gun Control Debunked video.



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I ran across this today. An experiment to see how much people that support "common sense" gun control know about firearms.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

That guy did nothing to help promote gun knowledge and everything to support gun ignorance.

No I didn't miss the point of the video, I just don't feel like the videos point is of any value.

They're clowns clowning on people.........

Some people will agree to anything put in front of them and talk about things the have absolutely zero experience with. Kinda like @Denton

:vs_lol: :vs_lol: :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe we need some common sense voting laws.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG nobody needs those shooty things. You know you are 937% more likely to be shot with your own gun than you are if you don't own one. Of course if you don't own a gun you are 950% more likely to be shot with someone else's gun if they are trying to kill you with a gun. 

Those assaulty weapon shooty thing guns are 4 million percent more dangerous than the nerf pistol which is more dangerous than the waterballon you let your kids play with OMG guns are bad....

Anyway please sign my petition "to make all speech that I don't agree with a hate crime" punishable by death by firing squad with those shooty things.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe we need some common sense voting laws.


Sure but I think a good start would be making sure that everyone that votes is actually legally allowed to vote.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> That guy did nothing to help promote gun knowledge and everything to support gun ignorance.
> 
> No I didn't miss the point of the video, I just don't feel like the videos point is of any value.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the makers of the video cherry picked responses to try to make a point, but I still think it is a good point. I still found it interesting. The anti-NRA guy close to the end of the video cracked me up. That and the "scary" all black gun vs. the "ok" gun with a wood stock. The reason I posted it was to open up a discussion on the video and gather thoughts. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Our elected officials who know nothing about the subject matter they are voting on should not be allowed to vote on such bills. Same thing happened with the Clinton ban, ar15 next to a mini-14, on tables with other firearms. Pointing out which ones were good or bad, the ruger was ok, the colt not. I forget which committee this was in front of. Barb Boxer and the other kali nazi were at the head of the line on banning, along with shumer from ny. A real joke to anyone who something about firearms.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Most people are uninterested in anything of importance. Its your sports team, biggest loser, the bachelor and so on. These people figure no on knows more than they do thanks to high self esteem schools provide by not flunking then for being stupid. So they talk like experts but know nothing on the subject; Legions of Morons are casting votes and enabling the evilelete to rob them of their freedom (wealth and rights).


----------

